# Teats too small for milking



## newbie_n (Oct 15, 2012)

I have a Lamancha that I am trying to milk. Her teats are small and I have big hands. Lamanchas that I have seen in videos seem to have rather large teats. Is it perhaps because this is her first kid and maybe next pregnancy they might be bigger?

Thanks, 
Roy


----------



## goatygirl (Feb 16, 2013)

Pictures would be great. Use the top of your fingers if it is a problem


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

Some does just have small teats.. Sometimes they get bigger with each freshening, and other times.. They are just small :/ 
Hopefully your doe's will get larger by next year


----------



## canyontrailgoats (Jan 4, 2014)

You'll need to use the "thumb and two fingers" method, lol. Many ff teats start small, but they get stretched as kids nurse and you milk. I hope they're bigger next year!


----------



## spidy1 (Jan 9, 2014)

Ok, I milk a boer with TINY teets, 1. yes they stretch over time, 2. first fresheners have smaller teets than an experienced doe, 3. it takes time and practice to figure out how to milk tiny teets, 5. I use three fingers, sometimes going a little high on the udder as long as I don't squeeze the mammary tissue inside (that hurts), good luck!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I agree, they do get bigger, especially being dairy breed.


----------

